# Regarding cutting and tapping oils/fluids...



## Dabbler (Jun 29, 2020)

I've had a lot of people remark on my home made cutting fluids... On the topic of what is a great cutting fluid for steel, it is hard to beat the following video.   

'Project Farm' is a channel that features an engineer that concocts the simplest  and most effective ways to demonstrate one thing ro another.  He does a lot of product testing these days...


----------



## Bofobo (Jul 14, 2020)

PF for the win.


----------



## Crankit (Jul 14, 2020)

Haha...I've got one of his videos paused while i finish watching the news.


----------



## Tom Kitta (Jul 14, 2020)

I already watched it - what is important to note is that the best cutting oils were not thin but quite thick - I suggested to PF to test the white soluble cutting oil with different concentrations and in a band saw. Maybe he can figure out whatever there is some magic concentration that works the best & whatever it actually helps (and by how much).

Also of note is that *anything* is better then nothing.


----------

